# Hopsaboard 2020 Competition



## alvaro (2/2/20)

Hopsaboard is back for 2020. If you haven't seen us, we're a homebrew comp that awards the winner 1,000 litres of their beer to be brewed, bottled // canned and then distributed around Melbourne. All with your name and logo on it. We've taken feedback from previous years, made the entry in June and only $20. All entries will receive feedback from our judges: Beer Diva, Rebecca Centeno, Sara Salty Otton and Tiffany Waldron. 

Any questions // comments feel free to email me: [email protected] or reply to this post. 

Looking forward to seeing some entries from here!


----------



## The Mack (2/2/20)

Does the winner get a carton or something as part of the prize?

Is this comp restricted to VIC brewers or do you accept postal entries?


----------



## alvaro (3/2/20)

The Mack said:


> Does the winner get a carton or something as part of the prize?
> 
> Is this comp restricted to VIC brewers or do you accept postal entries?



The winner will off course get a few slabs. Comp is not restricted to Victoria, just ship us the entry by the due date and you're in.


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/2/20)

link to website ?


----------



## alvaro (4/2/20)

Dan Pratt said:


> link to website ?


ahhh, thanks for noticing I missed the most important information. Here it is https://www.hopsaboard.com/


----------



## nathan2010 (7/2/20)

Ca


alvaro said:


> Hopsaboard is back for 2020. If you haven't seen us, we're a homebrew comp that awards the winner 1,000 litres of their beer to be brewed, bottled // canned and then distributed around Melbourne. All with your name and logo on it. We've taken feedback from previous years, made the entry in June and only $20. All entries will receive feedback from our judges: Beer Diva, Rebecca Centeno, Sara Salty Otton and Tiffany Waldron.
> 
> Any questions // comments feel free to email me: [email protected] or reply to this post.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some entries from here!





alvaro said:


> ahhh, thanks for noticing I missed the most important information. Here it is https://www.hopsaboard.com/




Can we enter 500ml cans into the comp


----------



## alvaro_YW1 (11/2/20)

nathan2010 said:


> Ca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure can. Please send us 2 so we have enough for the judges // in case one goes missing.


----------



## alvaro (28/4/20)

Hope everyone is still brewing and planning to submit a brew! We are still working towards announcing the winner in June and brewing in June // July. Any questions - pop them here or [email protected]


----------

